# Plant Engineering



## nickwusz (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi, thanks for all the info on this site. I am preparing for my first (and only I hope) attempt at the PE in April 2008. Just going through the MERM and doing the example problems, so far so good. I am looking at the thick Plant Engineering section and was wondering...can I skip this? I am doing the ME test and fluids depth. Please tell me I can skip it so I can do more problems and less reading  haha

Thanks

Nick


----------



## BORICUAZO (Feb 15, 2008)

Short answer: Yes.

It is much better to work ALL NCEES Thermal &amp; Fluids problems (AM, PM) as well as HVAC (AM, PM).


----------



## Sschell (Feb 18, 2008)

^I agree... skip that one and anything to do with econ, ethics or business as well.

not that that's not usefull info. its just not on the test.


----------



## Matt-NM (Feb 19, 2008)

I would definately skip that section, as well as all the other sections that aren't covered in the recommended chapters at the beginning of MERM. I think there are about 46 chapters that MERM recommends studying for the ME PE. Quite a few already, without adding any others. I am also taking the ME PE in April (Machine Design depth). How is studying going for you? How many hours do have in so far? I finished the Six-Minute solutions (Machine Design) this weekend. Not sure if I am going to be able to do the depth portions of the Six-Minute solutions for Thermo/HVAC (I did the breadth sections). Just seems like I won't have enough time. What is your strategy as far as what to study and when?


----------



## M.E. Nebraska (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt-NM said:


> I would definately skip that section, as well as all the other sections that aren't covered in the recommended chapters at the beginning of MERM. I think there are about 46 chapters that MERM recommends studying for the ME PE. Quite a few already, without adding any others. I am also taking the ME PE in April (Machine Design depth). How is studying going for you? How many hours do have in so far? I finished the Six-Minute solutions (Machine Design) this weekend. Not sure if I am going to be able to do the depth portions of the Six-Minute solutions for Thermo/HVAC (I did the breadth sections). Just seems like I won't have enough time. What is your strategy as far as what to study and when?


I am also taking the exam this April (Thermo/Fluids Depth). Currently I have been going through the MERM with the Practice Problems Manual. I have not got to the six minute solutions for thermo/fluids, yet.

I began studying in October and have increased my hours of studying as I get closer to the test. I probably have close to 100 hours before January 2008. And since the new year I have added an additional 100 hours (20 hours/week). I am just getting to the Machine Design portion, so it has taken me quite a bit of time. I really tried to take my time on the Thermo/Fluids/HVAC/Heat Transfer sections. My goal is to get complete with the MERM sometime in mid to late March and go through the NCESS Exam (all sections), 6 minute Solutions (Thermo/fluids), and MERM sample exam as a review. I am not feeling real confident right now, but hopefully as the test draws closer I will be more prepared.


----------



## nickwusz (Feb 20, 2008)

I started studying second week of January, have been putting in 15 hours at least a week, so that outs me at about 100 hours up til now. Its going pretty well--just been using the MERM and my old textbooks for more detail, extra questions, particularly in fluids. I was leaning toward MD depth but will probably go with Fluids depth, as I feel much more comfortable as of now. I am not through the MD chapter in MERM yet, so maybe my decision will change as I do more problems. I don't use either enough in my job to be more confident in one over the other, so we shall see.

After finishing MD chapter and Dynamics chapter, I will do problems full on until test time, dialing in the MERM and becoming more intimate with it and putting together a 3-ring binder of all the appendices and useful formulas. I plan on doing problems in the "the other board" sample questions, the "the other board" sample test and then 2 weeks before, do the NCEES test.

I am very nervous about this test and hope to all hell this is the only time I will take it and if it is, THIS IS THE LAST TEST I WILL EVER TAKE IN MY LIFE haha

This board is very useful so if I do pass, you will feel the love...if I dont...well, lets hope that wont happen.

That timer up there is making me antsy--only 50 days, 21 hours and 34 minutes left to study! Better get going!!


----------

